# NEW Custom B14 lip (pics)



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

These are some pictures of the custom lip I just installed. If your wondering where I got the lip, it is a factory front air spoiler off a 94-95 Honda Accord coupe. I think this was a pretty good investment considering I got it brand new for $16 and the only modifications I had to do to make it fit is cut about 4-5 inches out the middle. So let me know what you think and if there's anyone that wants to know where to get one just pm me.









Here is a picture of me and my girls car at a local carshow this past weekend where I placed second in the Tuner catagory


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

looks great from what i can see, the pics are a bit hazey but overall a nice look. Im a big fan of factory looking mods especially when it comes to exterior mods and i think you have the perfect look, nice job!


----------



## adifarulez (Jul 1, 2005)

yes ..yes but the picture are to far. Why dont you close up a little bit.


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

*better picts*

here are some better picts


----------

